# Nbhaa  Thanks For Being Awesome!



## CrazyDave (May 9, 2016)

Anyone that has failed identifying their bike to their satisfaction, I highly recommend trying this service! 
http://nbhaa.com/FAQs.htm

Simply email them @ oldbicycle@aol.com following the instructions on their site.  They will send you basic info about your bike for free and offer to send you more info for a fee ($25+$10 per page old advertising or similar pertaining to your bike).   I have asked, posted, researched till I had no more options on a bike with no success but they cured my wondering in 24 hours!!!  Bicycle808 pinned it pretty darn close but the added information was much appreciated! Anyhow. My hats off to the folks at NBHAA that did what no one else would/could!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2016)

Did he pay you to say that? Sorry that was sarcasm. V/r Shawn


----------



## CrazyDave (May 9, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Did he pay you to say that? Sorry that was sarcasm. V/r Shawn



Nope, first time ever using the service on advice of one of "Phils" old posts.  I know nuttin else about it.  I have a Roadmaster with a serial beginning with "R" and now I know why for free and in much less time then I spent posting about it...Pretty impressive IMHO.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 9, 2016)

Here we go again! hope you didn't send him money!


----------



## CrazyDave (May 9, 2016)

Well instead of loosely implying things, why not speak your mind or tell of your own experience to back your negative opinion?  I have no affiliation with these people, I kinda thought a few involved may be members here.  I do know that no one here knew or would tell what the bike was and now I know for free?!  If I send them $ for more information, why would that be bad?  Whats the beef with the people? Let a newbee in on the story?


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 9, 2016)

usually these threads turn into a long diatribe of people who've sent him money and never heard from him again.
I too sent an e-mail to this loser and was told my bike with all blackout parts and a hub dated 1945 was a 1941 uncatalogued model. if he doesn't know, he looks here, and if there's nothing here, he makes it up. either way you usually have to send him money for what should be free, or should I say is free here.
need help, ask.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 9, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> usually these threads turn into a long diatribe of people who've sent him money and never heard from him again.
> I too sent an e-mail to this loser and was told my bike with all blackout parts and a hub dated 1945 was a 1941 uncatalogued model. if he doesn't know, he looks here, and if there's nothing here, he makes it up. either way you usually have to send him money for what should be free, or should I say is free here.
> need help, ask.




Okay, our experiences were different, that makes sense.  I asked here multiple times with no answers. I even asked a member here with a identical looking bike for help and about his serial number..his reply was "he was in desperate need" of several parts of complete bikes I have and made me a offer on them?! No help, just a plea for parts!  One email and 24 hours later with this service I knew exactly what the bike is....Not knocking the site or you, I have learned much here.  Honestly I will send in some $ for accurate photos and factory information on the bike, not only for restoration purposes but out of curiosity about my first pre war bike


----------



## Evans200 (May 9, 2016)

His name is Leon Dixon. He's authenticated a few bikes for me, no charge. Basic info based on pics you send him and the serial number. I haven't had the need to opt for his $25 service. I personally have nothing negative to say about the guy. He claims to have the largest treasure trove of info on the stuff we collect. I don't doubt that. He can be taken as kind of standoffish, or arrogant, if you read the rules and regulations he lists on his website. I didn't find him to be that way at all. I read his rules, accepted them, sent a friendly email with the pics he required, started the email with "Hello" (another requirement) and he responded back the next day and was very friendly and cordial. I suspect he's been previously bombarded for tons of free info, hence the rules and regulations.  This is all my opinion only. I can't speak for anyone else, nor would I be surprised if anyone here has had a bad time with him. So far, so good with Leon.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 9, 2016)

Evans, exact same thing here, I read his instructions and laughed, assumed the same thing as you. Greeting, concise note, good pictures with neutral backdrop, 24 hours information for free I could not get anywhere else.  I followed his directions to the letter and he did as he said he would do.  Square deal in my eyes.


----------



## Barto (May 11, 2016)

I asked for his assistance with the 1st bike I built.  When I read his instructions I suspected he was a bit tired of trying to decipher some of the careless notes people write.  Especially when people use letters and numbers to represent words ("R" "U" "8").  Using my tablet I'm on constant vigilance as it has "Auto Correct" (HA).  Anyway,  I found his information to be straight forward, courteous and fast. I would certainly use him again and if need be pay him for his service. 

BART


----------



## reginald (May 11, 2016)

I reached out to him when I was green.  I will never have anything to do with him again.


----------



## bobcycles (May 13, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> His name is Leon Dixon. He's authenticated a few bikes for me, no charge. Basic info based on pics you send him and the serial number. I haven't had the need to opt for his $25 service. I personally have nothing negative to say about the guy. He claims to have the largest treasure trove of info on the stuff we collect. I don't doubt that. He can be taken as kind of standoffish, or arrogant, if you read the rules and regulations he lists on his website. I didn't find him to be that way at all. I read his rules, accepted them, sent a friendly email with the pics he required, started the email with "Hello" (another requirement) and he responded back the next day and was very friendly and cordial. I suspect he's been previously bombarded for tons of free info, hence the rules and regulations.  This is all my opinion only. I can't speak for anyone else, nor would I be surprised if anyone here has had a bad time with him. So far, so good with Leon.






I've known Leon since the late 1970s. Anyone who has been in a hobby for this long will hit bumps in the road or rub someone the wrong way. The worst thing about this particular hobby is how people will complain about an individual to others rather than give the particular individual the benefit of resolving a problem or issue and going direct to the source.
I became close friends with him when he was going through some very difficult times, even
restoring a bluebird, autocycle and other choice balloon bikes for him 20 years ago, and never had any issues of any kind. I will say this, Leon D is a forward thinking individual if there ever was one. I believe he was one of the very first people giving a 'second look' to the old balloon bikes very very early on when no one was paying attention to the design and styling of these bicycles.  An old Polaroid photo he once showed me of him waaayy back in 'da day' posing like a trophy hunter down on one knee and flanked by 2 Dayton Long frames standing on end, will forever be etched in my mind.  Probably the only dude walking the face of the earth at that time who realized how radical those frames were or how cool.  He's spent considerable time doing his homework and studying up big time on balloon bikes among many other things and if he's going to take the time to research something a little deeper for you, then time translates to money and the fee sounds fair enough to me.  He's been working on a comprehensive bicycle book that hopefully will be availble soon.


----------



## tech549 (May 13, 2016)

I have used this sight many times,i found it when I first got caught up in this hobby,read his sight and go by his rules has always got back to me with the info.i have only used him once for a complete detailed report,and it was for the first bike I got.just wanted to see how the process went,was very good,sent me pics of the correct parts I needed,and value of bike .In my opinion his biggest issues ,is that people ask for his help and then question his findings.i just know he has helped me out many times with no issues.


----------



## stezell (May 14, 2016)

Just like anything or anyone, all of your experiences can be good ones and you never say a word then the one time something negative happens they're all bad ones.


----------



## CWCMAN (May 14, 2016)

Like Bob, I have also dealt with Leon way back in the early 1980's purchasing parts and such. I subscribed to his monthly newsletter which I still have to this day, and I even attended his bike meet in Orange County "Balloonatic in 1988.

He may rub some people the wrong way but he has always been a stand up guy to me and we should all give him credit as being the early pioneer in this hobby of ours. He was researching and collecting them way before me and was doing it in a time that nobody else was. 

I will include these pictures that Leon emailed to me the last time we had contact.

You will also note Phil Marshall in one of those pics.


----------



## cyclingday (May 14, 2016)

I've always felt a level of respect for Leon, for no other reason than because he earned it.
Regardless of what petty beefs have been stirred up over the years, he is a founding father of this hobby, and did the lions share of his research the old fashioned way, at a time when that wasn't easy to do.
Now, with a few months of computer time, and a lot of questions to guys like Leon, everybody's an expert.
At least they think they are.
Just when you think you have seen it all and know everything, something pops up to blow a big hole in what was thought to be the gospel.

I read about a find in Florida that pre dates mans presence in North America by over a thousand years from what was previously thought.
All the experts are giving it a hard look, but so far, they are scratching there heads and wondering how a Mastodon tusk with tool marks and a scattering of stone artifacts including knives and flaked scraping tools ended up along a river bed in Florida 1,500 years before the earliest known sites of the Clovis culture.

_ I know, what does this have to do with old bicycles?
Not a damn thing! Just trying to make a point, that its good to listen to the scholars, then try to back it up or question their findings, with your own research and hard work.
It's a lot easier to do now, than it was back in Leons day, thanks in large part to guys like Leon._


----------



## tech549 (May 14, 2016)

its good to know who was at the other end giving me the info,i always thought it was one of the older cabe members!


----------



## CrazyDave (May 14, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Now, with a few months of computer time, and a lot of questions to guys like Leon, everybody's an expert.
> At least they think they are.
> [/I]



That's what I think.  Everyone wants to wear the daddy pants and can't stand someone knowing more then them so they resort to crap talkin'.    I'm just happy I know what the heck my bike is finally!!!!


----------



## reginald (May 14, 2016)

Wow, y'all'r right!  I should feel honored that Leon took the time to insult a peon such as myself.  I am going to find that vulgar, obscenity laced email he wrote me and have it framed right now!


----------



## CrazyDave (May 14, 2016)

reginald said:


> Wow, y'all'r right!  I should feel honored that Leon took the time to insult a peon such as myself.  I am going to find that vulgar, obscenity laced email he wrote me and have it framed right now!



If you don't mind, could you paste it here as well? I always could use a good laugh


----------



## reginald (May 14, 2016)

Darn,  it's gone (years ago).  But I will treasure the sentiment always.


----------



## reginald (May 14, 2016)

I do want to say thank you for putting a face to Phil Marshall for me.  I have enjoyed his archived posts.  Tell him that I hope he is well.  He reminds me of a very good friend of mine, seeing him.


----------



## OhioJones (May 15, 2016)

Upon giving some time to read his page I must say that he comes off as jaded and arrogant. But, who knows. Maybe this Deon Lixon fella knows a thing or two. I'm as green as mold. I look for info anywhere I can find it and then look for more. So many opinions and not nearly as many facts it seems. Like any hobby/passion/learning experience...best to dig, dig, and then dig some more. While I trust the word of a number of folks on here, my mind still says to do my homework, too. At times I have gotten myself caught up spending several hours looking at photographs of bicycles merely to compare one or two things to help nail down exactly what it is i am trying to find out. No doubt Deon knows his stuff. That many decades involved with something and your dinosaur ass had better learned a thing or two. But, we also have many here who know their fair share as well. Reading his opinion on forums sort of rubbed me a bit. 

My $.02


----------



## cyclingday (May 15, 2016)

Yeah, he is definitely been jaded.
I think it's just because his ego has been left behind in the dust bin of history.
He started out, when there were just a small handful of guys interested in this stuff, and one by one, interest grew to a hoard of people.
He was one of, if not the first guy to show an interest in anything that wasn't a Schwinn, so he quickly became the go to guy for information on what was called the off brand stuff.
Your ego tends to get puffed up a bit, when you start realizing that you are the World foremost expert on something.
Then as the World turns and you are no longer the only guy who gave a poop about this stuff, you tend to get jaded by all of the new guys flooding in with a know it all attitude.
He is who he is, good and bad, but there's know denying that he was on the ground floor when this hobby started out, and at one time, he was the Worlds foremost expert on all of this poop.


----------



## schwinnderella (May 15, 2016)

Wow, opinions on Leon seem to have softened a bit. Last one of these threads seems I was the only one who did not rip him.
I first corresponded with Leon in the late 1970's. At that time he was very knowledgeable and shared information freely. I still have some of the notes we exchanged. I do not believe there was anywhere else to get balloon tire information at that time. He was very different then but did change a lot for the worse as the years went by.
I met him in Chicago in 1981 at a show/swap which I believe was held only once. I saw him at Ann Arbor a couple of times after that.
I believe he is a veteran reason enough to give him  a little slack. I suspect he may some mental health issues which make things difficult for him.
He is certainly an expert on balloon tire bicycles.
The book Bob mentions he has been working on for near 40 years, I do not think we will ever see it.


CWCMAN, what is the last issue of his newsletter "Classic Bicycle and Whizzer News that you have? The last issue I have is #26. I believe there was at least one issue after that but even though I was subscribed and paid up I never was able to get Leon to mail me the issues after 26.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 15, 2016)

here is the only thanks I have for Leon Dixon:
Thank you Leon Dixon for insulting me, and giving me incorrect information, then becoming abusive when I tried to point out an error you had made. it has made me decide I would never need to be belittled by a jerk like you again. it caused me to spend lots of money, and spend years compiling serial numbers and photos of thousands of Huffman made bicycles so I could make your inept, and incompetent identifications unnecessary. 
my ultimate satisfaction is the knowledge that if he wants to be correct when identifying a Huffman in the current state of the hobby, he absolutely must rely on the work I've done.
you're welcome Uncle Leon, enjoy knowing that your rudeness to me has forced you to use my research to base your identifications on.

"You don't have a 1937 Huffman Super Streamline until I say you do!" _Uncle Leon_


----------



## CrazyDave (May 15, 2016)

It sure is clear why some folks have problems with him! lolololololololololol Same folks would hate me too, prolly worse!


----------



## CWCMAN (May 15, 2016)

schwinnderella said:


> CWCMAN, what is the last issue of his newsletter "Classic Bicycle and Whizzer News that you have? The last issue I have is #26. I believe there was at least one issue after that but even though I was subscribed and paid up I never was able to get Leon to




 I have issue 1 volume 1 through issue #24 

I never received anything after issue #24


----------



## schwinnderella (May 15, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> I have issue 1 volume 1 through issue #24
> 
> I never received anything after issue #24



Thanks for your reply I have 1-24 plus 26 no 25 or anything past 26.
Does anyone else have any of these issues especially 25 or anything after 26?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 16, 2016)

Leon once told me that when he passes away he plans to have his collection of bicycles and historic bicycle documents destroyed out of spite for the community leaving him behind... Despite his timely collecting experience I have no respect for anyone that would even threaten such a destructive move.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reginald (May 16, 2016)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Leon once told me that when he passes away he plans to have his collection of bicycles and historic bicycle documents destroyed out of spite for the community leaving him behind... Despite his timely collecting experience I have no respect for anyone that would even threaten such a destructive move.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 That would certainly cement his name in history, if such is his goal. That would be a shame.


----------



## Intense One (May 16, 2016)

Hey, if it feels good.....do it!  Usually there's more than one side to any story!  It's good to hear there are people out there willing to share their wealth of information.....especially for free


----------



## CrazyDave (May 16, 2016)

Intense One said:


> Hey, if it feels good.....do it!  Usually there's more than one side to any story!  It's good to hear there are people out there willing to share their wealth of information.....especially for free



I reached out to him as a complete stranger, followed his rules since it's his game, and he took the time to ID my bike for free when no one else could...I don't think he is bad at all....after reading this whole thread I think we would get along quite well and probably have a few laughs..


----------



## bricycle (May 16, 2016)

maybe he likes dogs...


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 16, 2016)

bricycle said:


> maybe he likes dogs...



I know and have spoken to the guy who fought Leon in court, and who has, or had the bulk of his "stolen" bikes. Leon left them in shipping containers at his ex wifes house. she told him again and again to get them out and he wouldn't so she contacted this person and paid him to remove them. it went to court and leon lost. this person has the bikes, an early manuscript of his bike book, which I imagine to read like Mein Kampf, and his collection of dirty women's underwear. seems he collected more than bikes.
I've seen the bikes, and the court papers, though I didn't read them, but not the panty collection.
I also know another person of good reputation who claims he bought a shipping container full of bikes from Leon for, I believe, $5000. when he came to pick it up, Leon wouldn't go with him to empty the container, and when he got there, the bikes that were in the container were gone and had been replaced with garbage. Leon claimed it was what the the guy had agreed to. there are endless stories about this guy, if only half of them are true, this isn't someone anyone should like to have lunch with.


----------



## OhioJones (May 16, 2016)

Dude can take his knowledge with him. Not like he's taking taco bell recipes. Knowledge and information is always obtainable and to be had. Just gotta work for it.


----------

